# Meet the Author!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello my mousey friends! I would like to announce the publication of my very first full length novel! It is a story that has been more than three years in the making, and has only just now reached its final state.

It is called The Protectors
My UK friends click here)

It is about a team of mages who travel various worlds, protecting ordinary people against the misuse of magic. There is sword and sorcery, magic and adventure, and a tall handsome gentleman!

Also check out my website: DeniseMilam.webs.com/

I also have three other short stories out, under the pen name Adrea Grommel:

Passage Home
In Sixty-Three Years
The Vampire King
(UK friends try this!)

I designed all the covers myself, using Adobe Photoshop CS5.

Thanks, friends!


----------

